# Looky what landed here



## mmmarvel (Mar 20, 2014)

Like I said, we don't do commercial airliners.





We also have drones but I'll have to be careful photographing them.  We have fighters too, those photos later.


----------



## north star (Mar 20, 2014)

*= [ ] =*

No pictures or links provided !

*= [ ] =*


----------



## cda (Mar 20, 2014)

E-2. Noisy things


----------



## mmmarvel (Mar 21, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> E-2. Noisy things


Oh yeah, very, very noisy.


----------



## mmmarvel (Mar 21, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *= [ ] =*No pictures or links provided !
> 
> *= [ ] =*


Huh?  I see the picture I posted, CDA saw the picture.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 21, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> No pictures or links provided


Some antiviris programs block photobucket

http://s1247.photobucket.com/user/mmmarvel/media/DSCN5834.jpg.html


----------



## north star (Mar 21, 2014)

*= **( - )** = **( - )** =*

At my place of employment, the servers have some filters \

safeguards in-place that prevent from me from seeing the

pics. that ***mmmarvel*** posted.   :shock:

*= **( - )** =** ( - )** =*


----------



## cda (Mar 21, 2014)

Ahhhhh those government agencies playing with the Internet


----------



## JBI (Mar 21, 2014)

I also have limits on my work computer...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 2, 2014)

Bet you don't see this at your Texas airport?


----------



## mmmarvel (Apr 25, 2014)

New stuff













It's the Marine Corp Osprey - we had two of them.


----------



## mmmarvel (Apr 25, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Bet you don't see this at your Texas airport?


Uh, huh - we got fighter jets.


----------

